# Who would be interested in another role playing scenerio ?



## certguy (Feb 27, 2008)

Unfortunately , we had some folks who didn't get to participate in the " big one " scenerio . Who would be up for another role playing scenerio in the near future ?


                                   Craig


----------



## Sapphyre (Feb 27, 2008)

You know I am.


----------

